# ECIGSSA Comp 9 – What Are You Tasting? (The Vape Guy, Drip Society, Carlos' DIY Concoctions)



## Stosta (13/3/18)

*ECIGSSA COMP 9 – What are you tasting? - Show and Tell!*

*Sponsored by The Vape Guy, Drip Society and Carlos’ DIY Concoctions*

*Competition Closes: Wed 28 March 2018*​
​
We’re back with another amazing competition for our beloved members of ECIGSSA!

We get to see so many pictures of juices, but rarely get to hear what they _actually_ taste like. With that in mind, we hope that this will help us all find something new and delicious to try!

*How to Win:*​
Take a creative picture of a juice you’re currently vaping.
Post it in this thread, and give us a concise description of the juice. Tell us what you are actually tasting.
Tag one fellow forum member to enter.
*Everyone gets two entries!*

The A&M team will then choose the ten best entries, based on the creativity of the photo and the description. Those 10 “almost-winners” will then be thrown into the randomiser (well their forum names will anyway), and the first three names will win!


*The Prizes*​
We have three awesome prizes to give away thanks to our fantastic Supporting Vendors, *The Vape Guy, Drip Society and Carlos’ DIY Concoctions!*


*The Vape Guy... http://vapeguy.co.za/*

*

*

For position number 1 on the random draw, we have a big something from @BumbleBee and @Rincewind !

4 x 30ml juices from the BumbleBee's Flavour Fluid or Modern Classics range (You can choose your flavour and strength)
1 x BumbleTip (Anyone that is available on the site at the time of winning)
1 x Ample Pixie RDTA
1 x Coil Master Vape Case









*Drip Society... https://www.dripsociety.co.za/*

*

*

@Cruzz_33 has generously put up some amazing international juices for spot number 2!

1 x 100ml Killer Kustard
1 x 100ml Killer Kustard Strawberry
1 x 100ml Cloud Nurdz Strawberry Lemon
2 x 30ml Moku Oyatsu White Gummi






*Carlos' DIY Concoctions... http://www.carlossconcoctions.co.za/*

*

*

Position 3 on the random draw will walk away with an epic new stash of DIY things! @NewOobY is giving us a R1000 voucher that you can use on his site for any DIY supplies of your choosing!



*Closing Date and Competition Rules*​

The competition will close on *Wednesday March 28th, 2018* *at 5 pm*. Entries after that time will not be eligible.
Two entries per person
The *top 10 *entrants will be selected by the *ECIGSSA Admin and Moderator Team *based on *creativity and originality *and then will be *randomly drawn *to give us the* 3 winners*.
Winners will be announced soon after the closing date
Everyone is welcome to participate in the spirit of this competition, however, members of the Admin and Mod team, vendors, and their staff will not be eligible to win prizes.
*Only those ECIGSSA members with 50 posts or more when the competition closes *will go into the draw.
Only those *residing in South Africa* will be eligible to win the prizes for this competition. Apologies to our international members but you are still most welcome to participate in the thread.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## Stosta (14/3/18)

Here are some examples of what we expect guys!

*Post 1:



*
Loving this juice its amazing.


*Post 2:



*
This is Gringo from Wiener Vapes! It's beautifully smooth and nice and fruity. The prickly pear and fig combination is really well balanced with a really nice and cool ice element underlying it.


*Conclusion:
*
Post 1 probably isn't going to win. There's no nice background, it's blurry, and the **** taking the picture couldn't even be bothered to hold the bottle properly! The description also doesn't give us any idea what the juice is about.

Post 2 however looks like a winner! The picture was clearly taken by someone with godly powers! Sharp and focused, with a great background that compliments the juice. The description is to the point, and gives someone a good idea on what to expect if they try it.



Hope that helps guys, remember you get two posts, so let's see what you got for us!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Silver (14/3/18)

Oh this is just marvellous!
Well done @Stosta !

And a big thank you to @BumbleBee , @Cruzz_33 and @NewOobY for the great prizes. Very kind of you!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (14/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Here are some examples of what we expect guys!
> 
> *Post 1:
> 
> ...


What was the guy sucking while taking pic 1... clearly his mouth and eyes were distracted....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (15/3/18)

Christos said:


> What was the guy sucking while taking pic 1... clearly his mouth and eyes were distracted....


Guys, 

This is another example of a poor entry! Firstly @Christos has forgotten to upload a picture of his juice. And while creative, his description doesn't give us any idea of what he is tasting! 

Where are the entries?!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Spyro (15/3/18)

Epic! Looking forward to entering this.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Jengz (15/3/18)

@Stosta Waiting for time to get a mal pic man! Haven’t won a thing yet! Need time to be creative

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (15/3/18)

Spyro said:


> Epic! Looking forward to entering this.





Jengz said:


> @Stosta Waiting for time to get a mal pic man! Haven’t won a thing yet! Need time to be creative



Looking forward to seeing them gents!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (15/3/18)

Juice 1

*Havana Nightz* by JOOSE-E-LIQZ







Ooh, this is class! It's a creamy mild tobacco that is delicious. Makes me want more the more I vape it. Smooth and delicious.

Tagging @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Cornelius (16/3/18)

Red Pill


We met at a very strange time, I felt somehow betrayed; confused and unsure what to do going forward. Oom Rob spoke fondly of you, yet he was the reason behind my initial love affair with XXX. And here he claims he has been vaping you all along. Betrayal ; lies????

Hence I really wanted to hate on you.

I was also confused at the name…Why Red pill? Should it not have been Blue Pill? In order to do the XXX it is a known fact that a blue pill helps a lot more than a Red Pill.


How wrong I was!!!! 


I understand the reason behind the lies and betrayal. If it was me I would also have wanted to keep you to myself.

You taste like the morning, when I take my first steps in the morning you are there.

You taste of another blessed day, where I am afforded the opportunity to wake up and do better.

You taste of “normality” , reminding me that I am all good.

You taste of love as I get to share you with the missus, friends and stinky converts.

You taste of happiness, for as far as earthly things go you are right up there with the best of them.

You taste of the end of a long fruitful day, as I lay my head down to sleep


I also taste Menthol, with some fruit mainly litchi in the background, and possibly what makes Red pill so good is the “Jam” that comes in every now and then. Almost like little jam pockets in the juice. 


I have vaped 100’s of juices and I tend to get tired of a juice fairly quickly, Red pill just wants you to come back for more







@antonherbst

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Stosta (16/3/18)

Cornelius said:


> Red Pill
> 
> 
> We met at a very strange time, I felt somehow betrayed; confused and unsure what to do going forward. Oom Rob spoke fondly of you, yet he was the reason behind my initial love affair with XXX. And here he claims he has been vaping you all along. Betrayal ; lies????
> ...


Awesome entry @Cornelius ! Love the chirp about the blue pill being more relative to XXX than a red one!

FYI, here's a quote from Morpheus in the Matrix that can clear up your confusion...

_"This is your last chance. After this, there is no turning back. You take the blue pill—the story ends, you wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe. You take the red pill—you stay in Wonderland, and I show you how deep the rabbit hole goes. Remember: all I'm offering is the truth. Nothing more."_

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (16/3/18)

The standard of RY4 has been raised. A lovely smack of creamy vanilla custard with a hint of tobacco in the distance all rounded with an underlying caramel. Matured with oak this is a winner.

Slash approves



@Paul33 @vicTor

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (16/3/18)

Adephi said:


> The standard of RY4 has been raised. A lovely smack of creamy vanilla custard with a hint of tobacco in the distance all rounded with an underlying caramel. Matured with oak this is a winner.
> 
> Slash approves
> View attachment 126158


Nice one @Adephi ! I know @Alex approves of Good Boy too!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (16/3/18)

Adephi said:


> The standard of RY4 has been raised. A lovely smack of creamy vanilla custard with a hint of tobacco in the distance all rounded with an underlying caramel. Matured with oak this is a winner.
> 
> Slash approves
> View attachment 126158



Love the photo @Adephi !
So cool!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan (19/3/18)

All of man's best friends in one photograph! (only missing my lady hahaha!) 

Vaping Birdy Eliquid - Melon Shake. 
This flavor was a huge shocker to me, as I absolutely hate melon as a fruit, and every other melon vape I've ever had, and yet, this flavor has become my all time favorite, all day vape. 

Initially, I hadn't even wanted to try the flavor, but I gave it the benefit of the doubt and tried it on one of @Shuaib Mayet drippers. Kinda liked it so decided to give it another try. 

I'm a major Dessert fan, so I wasn't expecting much from this juice. But i went all out anyways. Chucked dual N80 framed staples in my dead rabbit, high wattage, very warm vape and at that moment I fell in love. The warm vape brings out so much of the shake, with a lighter undertone of sweet, luscious melon, and that appealed unbelievably so to my picky tastebuds. 

Two weeks later, I tried it out on my Zeus RTA with a single N80 fused Clapton build, nice cool vape, low wattage, and I got more of the melon out of it rather than the shake, and yet I still enjoyed the flavor with no less vigor than before as the cool fruity melon made for a delectable vape on a warmer day. 

I went through 6 consecutive 60MLs of this juice. It was all I vaped at one stage. 
And the deal sealer for me was that it ain't a coil and wick killer!!

Amazing flavor guys, give the Vaping Birdy USA E-juice range a try! Extremely flavorful! 

I tag @Shuaib Mayet

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (19/3/18)

Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan said:


> All of man's best friends in one photograph! (only missing my lady hahaha!)
> 
> Vaping Birdy Eliquid - Melon Shake.
> This flavor was a huge shocker to me, as I absolutely hate melon as a fruit, and every other melon vape I've ever had, and yet, this flavor has become my all time favorite, all day vape.
> ...


Fantastic entry @Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/18)

Just a reminder, you need to tag a fellow forum member for a valid entry
And each person gets 2 entries

So @Cornelius and @Adephi, please edit your entries above and include a tag for them to become valid

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/18)

Lets see those entries
Great prizes have been put up by the vendors!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan (19/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Fantastic entry @Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan !


Thank you! Had some early morning motivation there hehe!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (20/3/18)

I'm feeling a bit buff tonight, certainly buff enough to vape a blueberry glazed doughnut without fearing that it compromises my sense of unbridled masculinity. Ah, but _which_ blueberry glazed doughnut? This is the veritable Chuck Norris of blueberry glazed doughnuts, and isn't just another blueberry glazed doughnut. Actually, the creator might disagree with me, seeing as he named it, ahem, Another Blueberry Glazed Doughnut. But then he is SlashaLO, a good ole Okie, and they do things different around those parts. As you can see, I am vaping it on my A rig, the mighty Digiflavor Drop atop the beefy Smoant Charon, albeit at a moderate 39W. My 37-year smoker lungs can't take a great deal more than that.

So much for what I'm _vaping_ but what am I _tasting_? Well, it's the golden triad of blueberries: FW Blueberry, TFA Blueberry Extra and FA Bilberry. So you know it's going to be a somewhat bright, somewhat sweet and tart blueberry with just enough earthiness and bite from the FA Bilberry to avoid going full candy and drag it into actual fruit. The doughnut base is FA Zeppola and FW Yellow Cake, that's got to be tasty, thick, rich and decadent, with the Yellow Cake adding just enough ominously glowing plutonium to assault your vital organs and taste buds with equal vim and vigour. SlashaLO also adds a dab of FA Joy to give it that greasy fried taste that all doughnuts need.

So the blueberry top note and the doughnut base are as conventional as can be. The magic lies in the pairing of the blueberry and the glaze. SlashaLo accomplishes the latter with an alchemy of FA Meringue and FA Torrone, giving that wafer-thin, cracked, grainy sugary glaze feel. It is balanced finely with the blueberry. On the exhale, you get an initial blast of blueberry which gives way to the sugar glaze. It gives the impression of a single integrated flavour, like the blueberry was infused into the sugar to create a vivid purple glaze. Somehow he attains an overall Bavarian Cream vibe (thick and creamy with a maple note) without actually using Bavarian Cream. The end result is a most satisfying blend of bakery, berry and glaze, with each taking its rightful place in the overall vape experience. A top juice if you have the inclination and the flavours to mix it.

@Chukin'Vape @DanielSLP

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (20/3/18)

RichJB said:


> View attachment 126458
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a bit buff tonight, certainly buff enough to vape a blueberry glazed doughnut without fearing that it compromises my sense of unbridled masculinity. Ah, but _which_ blueberry glazed doughnut? This is the veritable Chuck Norris of blueberry glazed doughnuts, and isn't just another blueberry glazed doughnut. Actually, the creator might disagree with me, seeing as he named it, ahem, Another Blueberry Glazed Doughnut. But then he is SlashaLO, a good ole Okie, and they do things different around those parts. As you can see, I am vaping it on my A rig, the mighty Digiflavor Drop atop the beefy Smoant Charon, albeit at a moderate 39W. My 37-year smoker lungs can't take a great deal more than that.
> ...


Nice one @RichJB ! Although even as someone with a passion for the dark and macarbe, I find that photo quite disturbing! 

I wish I had your taste buds! If I can distinguish between two flavours in a single juice I consider myself lucky!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (20/3/18)

Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan said:


> All of man's best friends in one photograph! (only missing my lady hahaha!)
> 
> Great pic @Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/3/18)

Cornelius said:


> Red Pill
> 
> 
> We met at a very strange time, I felt somehow betrayed; confused and unsure what to do going forward. Oom Rob spoke fondly of you, yet he was the reason behind my initial love affair with XXX. And here he claims he has been vaping you all along. Betrayal ; lies????
> ...



I love your poetic conversation with Red Pill - outstanding! @Cornelius

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (20/3/18)

RichJB said:


> View attachment 126458
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a bit buff tonight, certainly buff enough to vape a blueberry glazed doughnut without fearing that it compromises my sense of unbridled masculinity. Ah, but _which_ blueberry glazed doughnut? This is the veritable Chuck Norris of blueberry glazed doughnuts, and isn't just another blueberry glazed doughnut. Actually, the creator might disagree with me, seeing as he named it, ahem, Another Blueberry Glazed Doughnut. But then he is SlashaLO, a good ole Okie, and they do things different around those parts. As you can see, I am vaping it on my A rig, the mighty Digiflavor Drop atop the beefy Smoant Charon, albeit at a moderate 39W. My 37-year smoker lungs can't take a great deal more than that.
> ...



WOW @RichJB what an amazing description!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Nice one @RichJB !
> 
> I wish I had your taste buds! If I can distinguish between two flavours in a single juice I consider myself lucky!



@Stosta What a relief to know that I'm not the only one with a decidedly unco-operative palate!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (20/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Stosta What a relief to know that I'm not the only one with a decidedly unco-operative palate!!


My taste buds only have two distinctions, nice and not-nice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/18)

Stosta said:


> My taste buds only have two distinctions, nice and not-nice!



You and me both!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (20/3/18)

Stosta said:


> My taste buds only have two distinctions, nice and not-nice!


20 years of stinkies destroyed a fair amount of my tastebuds as well. I would go to a fancy restaurant and order red wine.

"What red wine would you like sir?"
"The dry one"

Waiter proceed to tap from the box...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan (20/3/18)

Thanks bud!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (21/3/18)

Awesome Competition @Stosta and thank you to the supporting Vendors - The Vape Guy @BumbleBee @Rincewind
Drip Society @Cruzz_33 and
Carlos' DIY Concoctions @NewOobY
Thank you for the chance 

I am currently vaping
Juice # 1

*PINK - By Bumblebee - 0 MG*
in my Cool Vaporesso Revenger Kit

PINK is a Musk flavour mixed with some pink and white fluffy marshmallows - what can I say - WOW - when I vape this Awesome yummy juice - it immediately takes me back to my childhood days...being surprised with a little treat - chewing on a packet of those little Musk Sweets and biting into some big soft pink and white Marshmallows. Your tastebuds come alive, bringing you a sweet musk surprise and the softness of those marshmallows - making you go back for more and more. This juice is Tops!
A W E S O M E N E S S in a Bottle.




I will tag @Max

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Vapessa (21/3/18)

I am also currently vaping
Juice # 2

*Chilled Naartjie - By All Day Vapes - 0MG*

Chilled Naartjie with light cool menthol - in my EGO AIO ECO Kit.

I love Naartjies - a Beautiful tasty Fruit.
The flavour of this Chilled Naartjie is like biting into a chilled, tangy, juicy, fresh, fruity naartjie on a hot summers day...with a light punch of cool mentol in your throat...such a mouthwatering refreshing taste!

Awesome mouth filled sensations going on while you vape this Chilled Naartjie.

BRB - Excuse me while I step away for some vape - My mouth is now watering for some more Naartjie! 


I will tag @Hooked

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (21/3/18)

Such awesome entries and photos @Vapessa !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (21/3/18)

Vapessa said:


> I am also currently vaping
> Juice # 2
> 
> *Chilled Naartjie - By All Day Vapes - 0MG*
> ...



Fantastic description and photo @Vapessa!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (21/3/18)

*Juice* : TKO Lime Milk.
*Mod *: Nunchaku with SMM

First one to the party is a young innocent lime.
She is drenched in a broth of creamy milk Cadbury's can only dream of emulating.
Strutting about my oral cavity trying to tag every taste receptor in her own game of musical chairs she manages to arouse a depth found in a few other juices.
Secretly hiding a bag of icing which is sprinkled over the lime just before exhale resulting in a mellow sweetened rush of air.
Nicotine is superbly blended as if a compromise has been reached as to not to disturb any other receptors besides those flavour soldiers.
Key lime and lime cold pressed has spawned a gentle giant.
Worthy of the attention of the Dark Knight himself.

Great comp. and thanks to all sponsoring vendors. 





@shaun2707

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (21/3/18)

Great one @KZOR 
Nicely described!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (22/3/18)

Some awesome entries so far! Guys there's less than a week now to get your entries in!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (22/3/18)

KZOR said:


> *Juice* : TKO Lime Milk.
> *Mod *: Nunchaku with SMM
> 
> First one to the party is a young innocent lime.
> ...



@KZOR What an incredible description!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (22/3/18)

RichJB said:


> View attachment 126458
> 
> 
> I'm feeling a bit buff tonight, certainly buff enough to vape a blueberry glazed doughnut without fearing that it compromises my sense of unbridled masculinity. Ah, but _which_ blueberry glazed doughnut? This is the veritable Chuck Norris of blueberry glazed doughnuts, and isn't just another blueberry glazed doughnut. Actually, the creator might disagree with me, seeing as he named it, ahem, Another Blueberry Glazed Doughnut. But then he is SlashaLO, a good ole Okie, and they do things different around those parts. As you can see, I am vaping it on my A rig, the mighty Digiflavor Drop atop the beefy Smoant Charon, albeit at a moderate 39W. My 37-year smoker lungs can't take a great deal more than that.
> ...


@RichJB ! You need to tag someone too!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Melis (22/3/18)

My favourite flavour is Grape Jam Monster

This flavour takes me back to the dreams I had as a kid. It's sweet, yummy and the purple box and design is just beautiful. The grape tart and sweet profiles come through mingled with melted butter and toast. This flavour on warm toast in the morning would surely have you floating out of bed to the breakfast table. Definitely a monster taste!

@alex1501

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (23/3/18)

Melis said:


> My favourite flavour is Grape Jam Monster
> 
> This flavour takes me back to the dreams I had as a kid. It's sweet, yummy and the purple box and design is just beautiful. The grape tart and sweet profiles come through mingled with melted butter and toast. This flavour on warm toast in the morning would surely have you floating out of bed to the breakfast table. Definitely a monster taste!
> 
> @alex1501


Great entry @Melis !

If it really tastes like all that I will definitely have to try some!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (23/3/18)

Good Day ECIGSSA Forum Members

Post #1

*The Origin*

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-tobacco-recipes.t25083/page-6

*The DIY Recipe 

CatNipTobac-v2*
Forest Fruit FA - 1.5%
Gold Ducat INW - 4%
Maple Syrup FA - 1.5%
Maxx Blend INW - 2%
Vienna Cream FA - 1.75%
Virginia FA - 0.5%
11.25% - 25ml
65/35 - 4 Weeks

*The Build*

*Wotofo SM 25 - CatNipTob-v2*
RTA - Single Coil Build
Wire : Ni80
Type : Alien
@smilelykumeenit
Gauge : 3 x 28Ga/36Ga
ID : 3mm
Wraps : 5
Spacing : 0.2mm
Leg Length : 5mm
Mod - VW : Aspire SkyStar 200W
Ohms : 0.29
Watts : 35 to 45
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : CatNipTob-v2
eJuice Mix : 65/35
Nicotine : 0mg
Mixed : 19/11/2017
Steeped : 3 Months 1 Week
Assembled : 26/02/2018

Tobacco - I believe - requires a pretty Specific and focused Pallet. Thank You @Viper_SA

The Rules of this Competition require a Concise description of what the eLiquids taste like.

DIY Tobacco Mixing takes Tobacco to a complete level on its own - This eLiquid has a slightly sweet - malberry/blackberry flavour - as if you are smoking a pipe with tiny bits of berries mixed in with a mild pipe Tobacco - it is a really smooth inhale with a mild Tobacco taste on the exhale. Very Well Done.



And I am tagging @Tanja

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Max (24/3/18)

Good Day ECIGSSA Forum Members

Post #2

*The Origin* @BumbleBee

http://vapeguy.co.za/E-Liquids-vape-juice/Machete-e-liquid-vape-juice-black-coffee

*The Build*

*Geekvape Zeus 24 - Machete*
RTA - Single Coil Build
Wire : Ni80
Type : Framed Staples
@smilelykumeenit
Gauge : 4x0.4mm/2x30/40Ga
ID : 3mm
Wraps : 5.5
Spacing : 0.5mm
Leg Length : 5mm
Mod - VW : Asmodus Minikin 180W
Ohms : 0.34
Watts : 38 to 48
Cotton : Cotton Candy
eJuice : The Vape Guy - Machete
eJuice Mix : 60/40
Nicotine : 0mg
Purchased : 26/01/2018
Stored : 4 Weeks
Assembled : 25/02/2018

Coffee is a Beverage that commands World Wide Attention on a Daily Basis because of the wide range of variants that Coffee can be presented in.

The Rules of this Competition require a Concise description of what the eLiquids taste like.

Machete is Coffee - No Sweetener - No Creamer - Just a Brilliant mix of Flavours that makes you feel as though you are drinking hot black coffee from that metal cup in the good old Western Movie - Clint Eastwood’s Coffee Mug - but - there is a slight spice/smokiness present that truly Flavours the pallet upon Inhale and Exhale - Very Well Done.



I’m tagging @Quakes

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (24/3/18)

Great entries @Max !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (24/3/18)

Getting my creative juices going to also enter the competition. The entries so far are going to require some extra special effort from me though. Well done guys!

See you later. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (24/3/18)

Raindance said:


> Getting my creative juices going to also enter the competition. The entries so far are going to require some extra special effort from me though. Well done guys!
> 
> See you later.
> 
> Regards



Looking forward!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/18)

Juice 2

*LIT Sidechick* by Vape Cartel







Classy, soft and luscious. Fruit medley extravagance. Refined pear and litchi. Fresh and so tasty!
Winner winner juice for me!

@SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Constantbester (25/3/18)

So me and one of my friends was tasked to sand down there wooden table....it was an entire days worth of work so we decided to do it the lazy way and use a grinder with sanding discs...


With the back story in place I can give my review.

The juice is "The Raccoon" by "Gravy E-Liquids". It says on the bottle that it is Peanut Butter Jelly flavoured (as you can probably see). The device I used was the Gbox S100 with a O-atty on top runnig a single clapton coil.

So how does it taste you ask...well a lot like wood. Actually it tasted exactly like wood. But that couldn't be right, or could it...?!

So as the day moved on and everything got covered with the wood dust that we made from the sanding process the more this juice I was vaping tasted like wood...even with my mod being in my pocket when not being used.

So the short story is that after a long day of vaping wood I got home, cleaned my atty, took a shower, and rebuild. With a fresh new build I tried the juice again and to my surprise the wood taste was....gone...weg...nie meer daar nie.

Yes I know I know you probably want to know how the juice actually tasted like. Well I can say it doesn't taste like Peanut Butter and Jelly, that is for sure. Actually it don't know what it taste like....it is sweet, maybe jellyish (konfyterig). I don't dislike it, it is just not what it says it is.

So after all this I decided that maybe the juice must stand a bit and steep, maybe then the profiles of the flavours will come through better...


Thank you for reading my story (not really a review)...and as a prize for having to suffer through all the spelling mistakes I give you this beautiful trophy....

@Cor @Friep

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (25/3/18)

Silver said:


> Juice 2
> 
> *LIT Sidechick* by Vape Cartel
> 
> ...


Wow! Your side chick is very luscious @Silver !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (25/3/18)

Constantbester said:


> So me and one of my friends was tasked to sand down there wooden table....it was an entire days worth of work so we decided to do it the lazy way and use a grinder with sanding discs...
> View attachment 126920
> 
> With the back story in place I can give my review.
> ...


Awesome! I might have been tempted by the juice description, but I think I'll pass. Great stuff @Cor !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (25/3/18)

Decadant Clouds is my go to when it comes to juice.




Freeze Breath is nothing short of amazing, The profile is a watermelon and strawberry mojito.

I use this juice exclusively in my entheon where i get a ice cold mouth feel followed by the refreshing tastes of the subtle watermelon and strawberry mojito and finished off with the ice again.

It is such a refreshing vape and very well balanced flavours.
I cant get enough of this stuff.

@spiv

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (26/3/18)

Some awesome entries coming in!

Only two days left guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (27/3/18)

A little over 24 hours left to enter guys!

For those of you that haven't entered yet, nows the time to do it!

For those that have entered only once, remember you get two shots at it!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Melis (27/3/18)

Mama Bear Porridge by Vapers Cloud

A rich and creamy biscuit/nut flavour welcomes you as you inhale and a soft subtle hint of strawberry on the exhale. The flavour of this juice is like a shy person, very quiet and subdued at first but after a few drags the flavour profiles start to pop and it's definitely worth getting to know this juice.

If this was the porridge Goldilocks was after then you'll find me at the Three Bears' house.

@kimbo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/3/18)

Another favourite of mine-




Decadant Clouds- XOXO

For the sweet tooth, this juice is a take on the old school heart sweet candies.



The flavour is a true resemblance of these heart candies , it is not a all day vape but i really enjoy this juice in the evenings and makes up for when i dont have any dessert after supper.

@Viashen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (27/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Great entry @Melis !
> 
> If it really tastes like all that I will definitely have to try some!



@Stosta @Melis I've ordered some and I'm sure it's going to be as delicious as their Strawberry Jam!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Melis (28/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Stosta @Melis I've ordered some and I'm sure it's going to be as delicious as their Strawberry Jam!


I really hope you enjoy it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (28/3/18)

Nice one guys! Last few hours left to take a chance on winning some great prizes!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (28/3/18)

Ying Yang - Coffee flavoured Vape.

A very smooth and sweet coffee flavour. A sweet and silky cup of Joe. Just how Ouma likes it! 5 teaspoons of sugar with cream, no milk! It's got lovely intense notes of sweet cream and bakery, somewhat more like a coffee cake more than a hot steamy cup-a-joe. A freshly baked tiramisu if you will.

Sweet and tasty, but I'll take my coffee black and bitter  For the love of all thing Holy @Bossvape - please fix the spelling error!

@BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (28/3/18)

Spyro said:


> View attachment 127306
> 
> 
> Ying Yang - Coffee flavoured Vape.
> ...



@Spyro If you ever find out where to buy this again, please let me know. I can't find it anywhere, not even on Bling @BLING and they have a lot of coffee juies.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro (28/3/18)

LIT AF, please sit down. The real Lit juice has arrived. 

  

Triathlon A.K.A Triplet by the King of DIY @KZOR

[ATTACH=full]127359[/ATTACH]

The freshest, sweetest, tastiest strawberry on the planet. What do I taste? Strawberries of another world, creams sweeter than carnival candy, and vanilla ice-cream that could make you scream, me scream us all scream for this ice-cream!

I've been saving this bottle for around 3 months, it's been cracked open for just this occasion.
My #1 juice

I think it's fair to tag [USER=7313]@KZOR in this one [/USER]

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyro (28/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Spyro If you ever find out where to buy this again, please let me know. I can't find it anywhere, not even on Bling @BLING and they have a lot of coffee juies.



It comes from Vape Empire Lounge. If it's not on their website I can organise it for you  although it was on sale at R70 per 50ml when I bought it so I don't know what it goes for now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (28/3/18)

Annnnnnd..... We're closed!!!

Thanks for all the awesome entries guys. The team is going to deliberate and get back to you...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Jengz (28/3/18)

aaaaah bollocks lol I missed it! Damn you work! Good luck to all the great entries

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (28/3/18)

Spyro said:


> View attachment 127306
> 
> 
> Ying Yang - Coffee flavoured Vape.
> ...



Stunning pic @Spyro and a stunning mod!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (28/3/18)

Spyro said:


> It comes from Vape Empire Lounge. If it's not on their website I can organise it for you  although it was on sale at R70 per 50ml when I bought it so I don't know what it goes for now.



@Spyro Actually I found it on their website two days ago and ordered it with great excitement, only to receive a phone call from Azahn the following day, telling me that they don't have stock.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (28/3/18)

A bit too late to enter but just putting up this shot of Vapour Mountain Red Pill out there. Red Pill is one of the best juices ever made IMO. Compared to XXX, Red Pill has a bit of extra sweetness and the flavour pops really well with the perfect mouthfeel to it! There's no flavour like Red Pill on a hot day. The great thing about this juice is that it can easily be an ADV. It's not an easy flavour for your taste buds to get bored of. If you haven't tried Red Pill, you have to get a bottle of it and experience one of the best flavours SA has to offer.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (29/3/18)

In deliberation!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (29/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (29/3/18)

Okay guys! The voting has been done and we have a final list!

    

The good news is that everyone that has a valid entry is on it! The bad news is that only three of you are going to walk away with extra big smiles!

Even better news for @Spyro is that both of your entries made it into the final draw!

To be put into a random draw:

*@Cornelius 
@Adephi 
@RichJB 
@Vapessa 
@Max 
@Constantbester 
@Clouds4Days 
@Melis 
@Spyro 
@Spyro *

I might only get around to doing it next week though... I'm quite tired.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (29/3/18)

Stosta said:


> Okay guys! The voting has been done and we have a final list!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Stosta You might only get murdered if you keep these contestants waiting. It will be the first case of vapocide with aggravating circumstances!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/3/18)

Nice one @Spyro .
I wish you luck, but myself even more

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (29/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Stosta You might only get murdered if you keep these contestants waiting. It will be the first case of vapocide with aggravating circumstances!!


Haha! I think so too!

I might be persuaded to do it earlier, just waiting for some PMs with some "under-the-table" offers from the contestants!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (29/3/18)

Well the under-handed offers were surprisingly disappointing! So let's just do the draw now shall we?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Max (29/3/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (29/3/18)

So without further ramblings from me, let's get this done so the winners' long weekend is even longer because they will be waiting on vapemail!!!

Thanks to everyone that entered. Was nice getting full descriptions of what people are tasting, and the photos were amazing! 

Also a huge thanks to @NewOobY @BumbleBee and @Cruzz_33 for sponsoring the competition. You guys were really generous, and it's things like this that really make you stand out as supporting vendors! You are all frikken epic!

So the names have been entered, the dice have been rolled....


...



...



...



...



....





          

@RichJB @Clouds4Days and @Cornelius !!!

        

Congrats guys, and thank you for the entries!

@RichJB - You're walking away with an awesome prize from The Vape Guy(s) @BumbleBee and @Rincewind !! It must be all the voodoo energy from your truly unsettling picture in your entry! 

4 x 30ml juices from the BumbleBee's Flavour Fluid or Modern Classics range (You can choose your flavour and strength)
1 x BumbleTip (Anyone that is available on the site at the time of winning)
1 x Ample Pixie RDTA
1 x Coil Master Vape Case


@Clouds4Days - You get some killer juices from @Cruzz_33 over at Drip Society! We expect similar feedback on these as we got on your entries! 

1 x 100ml Killer Kustard
1 x 100ml Killer Kustard Strawberry
1 x 100ml Cloud Nurdz Strawberry Lemon
2 x 30ml Moku Oyatsu White Gummi


@Cornelius - You get to spend the weekend filling up a shopping basket at http://www.carlossconcoctions.co.za/ courtesy of @NewOobY ! If you don't DIY already... Well then we've just shoved you face-first down that rabbit hole!

R1000 voucher for DIY goodies!!!


Please send a PM to the relative vendors to claim your prizes guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (29/3/18)

WooHoo!! Congrats guys

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cornelius (29/3/18)

Epic thank you guys, and thank you for hosting the competition.

Now to learn DIY......... Can I diy Red pill? LOL

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyro (29/3/18)

Congrats guys  enjoy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (29/3/18)

Cornelius said:


> Epic thank you guys, and thank you for hosting the competition.
> 
> Now to learn DIY......... Can I diy Red pill? LOL


No one can tell you what your limitations are @Cornelius ! The world is your oyster!!!

Also no you can't.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (29/3/18)

Woohoo, first big win ever! Clearly, I have picked up some of Daniel's comp mojo, haha. Thanks so much for the competition, Ecigssa and sponsors!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/3/18)

Stosta said:


> So without further ramblings from me, let's get this done so the winners' long weekend is even longer because they will be waiting on vapemail!!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone that entered. Was nice getting full descriptions of what people are tasting, and the photos were amazing!
> 
> ...



Thanks @Stosta what a great start to a long weekend.
Thanks so much for the comp Ecigssa [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] , much apreciated guys.

And thank you too all the vendors for sponsoring such awesome prizes @BumbleBee , @Cruzz_33 and @NewOobY .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Max (29/3/18)

Awesome and Well Done to the Winners - Wohooooooo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vapessa (29/3/18)

Well done
@RichJB 
@Clouds4Days 
@Cornelius 
So cool - So Lucky - So Awesome

Thank you again for such a great Competition @Stosta and also to @BumbleBee @Cruzz_33 and @NewOobY much appreciated

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/3/18)

Vapessa said:


> Well done
> @RichJB
> @Clouds4Days
> @Cornelius
> ...



Thanks @Vapessa what a awesome start to a good weekend.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Constantbester (29/3/18)

Congrats @RichJB @Clouds4Days and @Cornelius hope you enjoy your prizes

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (29/3/18)

Congratulations and enjoy!
@RichJB @Clouds4Days and @Cornelius

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (29/3/18)

Well done to the winners and big thanks to the sponsors
And to @Stosta and the team for all your efforts!

I enjoyed reading the posts!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## KZOR (29/3/18)

@RichJB @Clouds4Days and @Cornelius ........ well done guys. 
Comps like this remind me why it sucks being a vendor.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## RichJB (5/4/18)

Woohoo, vapemail is in! And what a haul it is! Left to right: Pumpkin Pie, The King's Breakfast, Pearl drip tip, Ample Pixy RDTA, Black Marble drip tip, Chelsea, Milk Tart. In case it's not apparent, everything is sitting in the open Coil Master vape carry case which was also part of the prize. 

The prize only stipulated one custom drip tip but @BumbleBee generously added a second as an unexpected bonus. What a legend!

Many thanks to @BumbleBee for donating the epic prize, and to Ecigssa for hosting the competition. I already have the Black Marble tip in my Drop and she's a-chuckin'. I love that it's a relatively tall tip, I loathe the modern 2mm tall low-profile tips where your lips have to touch the atty while vaping. Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm off to pop a build into the Pixy and sample some King's Breakfast.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Stosta (5/4/18)

RichJB said:


> View attachment 128038
> 
> Woohoo, vapemail is in! And what a haul it is! Left to right: Pumpkin Pie, The King's Breakfast, Pearl drip tip, Ample Pixy RDTA, Black Marble drip tip, Chelsea, Milk Tart. In case it's not apparent, everything is sitting in the open Coil Master vape carry case which was also part of the prize.
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff @RichJB ! Nice one @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (5/4/18)

RichJB said:


> View attachment 128038
> 
> Woohoo, vapemail is in! And what a haul it is! Left to right: Pumpkin Pie, The King's Breakfast, Pearl drip tip, Ample Pixy RDTA, Black Marble drip tip, Chelsea, Milk Tart. In case it's not apparent, everything is sitting in the open Coil Master vape carry case which was also part of the prize.
> 
> ...



Awesome prize @RichJB! Enjoy your breakfast!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

